# Stanley No 50 in the box



## DanielPate (Jul 11, 2012)

I found a Stanley no 50 in the box with a complete set of bits. Even has original paperwork. The guy is asking $265 for it. Is that a good price? Also found a Stanley No 192 and picked it up for $25.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I am not an expert, but a quick search on eBay makes me feel $265 is high.

This one has the blades but not the box.

Buy it now price is $138

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-No-...687?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23206fb35f


----------



## DanielPate (Jul 11, 2012)

That what I was kind of thinking myself. Good thing is its at trade days so haggling works really food there


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have the Stanley Antique & Collectible Tools book so the information is from that book printed in 1996.
Manufactured from 1884-1962
Finish: Japanned from 1884-1891 Nickel plated 1892-1962
Average price $75 to $150
Type 2-5 (1886-1909) $100 to $250
Type 1 (1884-1885) $150 to $300
Early models had a cast iron handle with a checkered and scroll design.
Later models had a fishscale pattern. Rosewood handle after 1942, and stained hardwood 1961-62.
I hope this info is useful to you. Unless it is one of the older ones I think it's a little high. The 192 was a good buy, mfg.1886-1962. average price $25 to $75.

Joe B.


----------



## DanielPate (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks Joe. It had a rosewood handle.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Daniel JMHO but that price tag $265 is way out.

I see these go all the time on the UK e-bay site for about $30 plus postage.The rose wood handled ones look nice but if your buying it to use the later model 0013 050 is a much sturdier job.

If you are buying it to use get ready for a very sharp learning curve its not for nothing that a lot of them are advertised as hardly used.

Once you crack the use of them their really nice to use.

I`v had the rose wood handled one for about 40 years and the later model for about 30 could give you a few tips on use if your interested.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_n...rkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A4341



Billy


----------



## DanielPate (Jul 11, 2012)

Billy De said:


> Daniel JMHO but that price tag $265 is way out.
> 
> I see these go all the time on the UK e-bay site for about $30 plus postage.The rose wood handled ones look nice but if your buying it to use the later model 0013 050 is a much sturdier job.
> 
> ...


If I end up getting one I'll hit ya up. I normally don't want to spend over $25-$35 on any older planet. Refurbishing it is half the phone


----------

